# £3 per Tivo from November



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

According to this

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/3-00-per-TiVo-box-from-the-1st-November/td-p/791791


> Virgin Media ‎@Kev Leader
> 
> Just in Kev, if you order before 1st November you'll be charged £3.00 per account rather than per box. After that, it's £3.00 per TiVo box. Hope this makes sense, Michael ﻿


for those wanting multiple TiVos it will be £3 per tivo per month after 1st November
(Currently it's £3 per account, no matter how many TiVos you have)

So get another now if you were thinking about it - it's £49 for another TiVo.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

mikerr said:


> So get another now if you were thinking about it - it's £49 for another TiVo.


I cannot justify it unless we will be able to stream content between TiVos which I believe you can do with premieres.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Major dude said:


> I cannot justify it unless we will be able to stream content between TiVos which I believe you can do with premieres.


Yep, that's in the next update version 15.2 - around 3500 customers in Crawley/Cambridgeshire already have it


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

So is it £49 for a 1TB?


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Just rung VM and on my M+ package I would have to pay an extra £6.50 @month


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Mike thanks for the heads up. Just got off the phone 2nd Tivo (500GB) being installed Thurs no change to monthly bill. One off installation charge of £49.95.

Looking forward to the upgrade and streaming between Tivo.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> Mike thanks for the heads up. Just got off the phone 2nd Tivo (500GB) being installed Thurs no change to monthly bill. One off installation charge of £49.95.
> 
> Looking forward to the upgrade and streaming between Tivo.


What TV package are you on and if it is M+ was the advice I got about having to pay £6.50 extra @ month wrong?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Major dude said:


> What TV package are you on and if it is M+ was the advice I got about having to pay £6.50 extra @ month wrong?


I'm on XL TV. Not sure why the £6.50 applies to you if you add a 2nd Tivo.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> I'm on XL TV. Not sure why the £6.50 applies to you if you add a 2nd Tivo.


Maybe it is free if you are on XL and £6.50 extra if you are on M+?
XL is £[email protected] more than M+, so it looks like hobson's choice:-

Go just for the extra TiVo on M+ and pay an extra £6.50;
Or upgrade to XL and get the extra channels and a free TiVo(£49.95 one off payment) for an extra £[email protected]

Is this right?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Major dude said:


> Maybe it is free if you are on XL and £6.50 extra if you are on M+?
> XL is £[email protected] more than M+, so it looks like hobson's choice:-
> 
> Go just for the extra TiVo on M+ and pay an extra £6.50;
> ...


Can't help you much with Virgin Medias pricing and billing have always found it very confusing.

I have never had much luck when calling normal CS on 150 have always ended up choosing option 5 on the phone ( are you leaving us ) it gets you the UK customer services and have always found them very helpful.

Just for info my existing package is TV XL with 1TB Tivo with second Tivo (500GB) coming Thursday. XL Phone with caller display and 10MB broadband.
Monthly bill £51.95


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

Weird pricing going on! Weve got a1tb and a 500gb tivo and I've just rung to change my remaining v+ to a 500gb TiVo. My monthly cost has dropped from £82.50 to £79.50 with the normal activation fee...

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## leemcg (Nov 9, 2003)

I have just ordered a second TiVo, and I am getting charged £6.50 a month. It wasn't easy to get any sense out of the person I spoke to, but am I right in thinking that the £6.50 charge is just for having a second box of any variety, and then there will be another £3 for second TiVo boxes after November?


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

leemcg said:


> I have just ordered a second TiVo, and I am getting charged £6.50 a month. It wasn't easy to get any sense out of the person I spoke to, but am I right in thinking that the £6.50 charge is just for having a second box of any variety, and then there will be another £3 for second TiVo boxes after November?


That was what I was told - the £6.50 is £3.00 cheaper than normal at the moment and from November you will pay another £3.00 @ month for the extra TiVo.

Still not going for it though.

I will not buy another TiVo.
I will not buy another TiVo.
I will not buy another TiVo.


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

Eventually, VM will move all the remaining V+ users for nothing, simply because it will be uneconomic to maintain two platforms.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Indeed. They stopped providing new customers with the V+ back in September.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

browellm said:


> Eventually, VM will move all the remaining V+ users for nothing, simply because it will be uneconomic to maintain two platforms.


So one day I'll be forced to replace my free second room V+ Box?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

No, only if it breaks - at some point replacements for faulty v+ boxes will be a TiVo.
You pay for the service, not the box remember.


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

if virgin are going to switch over to MPEG-4 they need to scrap all the SA boxes as they don't support it, they may swap it out with a refurbed samsung that they pull out from tivo swap overs and do it by post I suppose


----------

